# Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht



## supergebbi (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo, war zu DDR-zeiten immer Hornhecht angeln auf der
Mole in Wohlenberg bei Wismar mit guten Ergebnissen.
Ist das noch möglich, oder gibt es bessere Stellen?
Vielleicht kann einer eine Info geben!

Mfg.Supergebbi#a


----------



## Tino (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Hallo Gebbi

Ist immer noch eine Top Stelle zum Horni fangen.


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

ist aber noch ein bisschen früh :q


----------



## supergebbi (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Danke Tino und Silvio, wo bekommt man dort die Angelerlaubnis ?
Fahren will ich Mai/Juni.
In Warnemünde gab es die an der Tankstelle.

Mfg.Gebbi


----------



## moench1605 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Kannst die auch im Internet kaufen und selbst ausdrucken. Hab ich im Herbst auch gemacht. Findest du unter www.lallf.de

Andreas


----------



## supergebbi (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Hallo, weiß einer eine Unterkunft/Gaststätte wo man schlafen kann und auch essen und eine Gefriertruhe für den Fang.
Wenn möglich nicht zu weit weg von Wohlenberg.

Mfg.supergebbi


----------



## Tino (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Gib mal Campingplatz Wohlenberger Wiek ein. 
Da vermieten manche ihren Wohnwagen 



Oder guck mal in Gägelow obs da ne Pension gibt. Das ist sehr dicht am Wiek


----------



## Windfinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

In Wohlenberg direkt gibt es auch n Hotel meine ich. 2 min vom Anleger weg.


----------



## Tino (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Stimmt
Gleich nach der Kurve Richtung Boltenhagen auf der linken Seite. 

Das ich daran nicht gedacht hab


----------



## Windfinder (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Direkt am Anleger, aufn Berg gibt es auch etliche Ferienhäuser zur Miete.
 Da kann du fast ausm Fenster angeln.


----------



## supergebbi (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Danke allen für die Infos.

Petry Heil#h


----------



## bo74 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Moin . Wie schauts mit Hornhecht aus ?. Wollten am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt) mal unser Glück versuchen . Hat jemand nen Tip wo wir am Feiertag Watwürmer bekommen ?


----------



## Tino (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Telefoniere mal mit diesen beiden Läden wegen Wattwürmer.

Wattwurm in Rerik 038296 78333

Schotes Angelturm in Wittenbeck 038293 439590

Da geht was an Feiertagen


----------



## bo74 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*



Tino schrieb:


> Telefoniere mal mit diesen beiden Läden wegen Wattwürmer.
> 
> Wattwurm in Rerik 038296 78333
> 
> ...


Super Danke für den Tip .


----------



## uwe Leu (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

Hallo,
wir 2 Angler waren Gestern und Heute auf dem Wohlenberger Wieck auf Hornhecht.
Am Samstag hatten wir zu zweit 30 Stück schöne große, erst auf Rindfleisch, dann gebliker lief bald noch besser.
Aber Heute keine Welle strahlender Sonnenschein und Brutzel auf dem Boot viele fürs Auge, aber beißen war nicht so angesagt. trotzdem Gut.
Wenn Du Wattwürmer in der nähe Wohlenberger Wieck wills, wäre auch noch Angel Spezi Karpendiek 3 in 23970 Kritzow b. Wismar.
Viel Spass.


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*



bo74 schrieb:


> Moin . . Hat jemand nen Tip wo wir am Feiertag Watwürmer bekommen ?




oder einfach selber buddeln/plümpern,
ich bin die tage selber auf die wattis los, nach einer stunde an die hundert würmer, eine sehr gute ausbeute wie ich meine. frisch und knackige würmer in guten größen.


----------



## FranzJosef (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

@SalzigesSilber:
Das ist aber kein schlechter Stundenlohn, den Du Dir da selber gezahlt hast. :m


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wohlenberger Wiek auf Hornhecht*

ab und an gönne ich mir auch mal den luxus und kaufe die watti`s,
aber mal  unter uns, die kosten für eine ausfahrt sind nicht ganz ohne (trotz eigenem boot und der ostsee vor der tür) und wenn sich dann die gelegenheit bietet ein bissel zu sparen nehme ich sie auch war.


----------



## thomas1 (19. April 2019)

will morgen ans wohlenberger wieck . was wird im moment so gefangen ????  schon hornis da ???  danke für ein paar antworten


----------

